# Help dumbest question I've asked



## jilly1golf (Oct 20, 2008)

I am going through health issues right now and my brain is so far off track I can't think stairght. I have been doing this 30yrs and have drawan a complete blank on quantity fo 50ppl ham sand and shredded turkey sands. PLEASE help. I cook then the phone rings and it more bad news I have all the rest done and feel confident but don't want to run out of meat as it stands I have 10lbs of ham and 10 pounds shredded turkey


----------



## ed buchanan (May 29, 2006)

Turkey will sell better. But 20 lbs total weight per 50 people is enough. At 1/3 LB. per person/ I figure you have enough for 60 / . Shredded lettuce and tomato. Mustard and mayo on side.:bounce:

''There is no such thing as a dumb question, as long as I learn something''Ed B


----------

